# CPO Warranty Expiration Date



## arnoldcp (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been looking at these forums for about a week now and have found all kinds of great information. I am considering buying a 2007 CPO 530i and I have a question about the CPO warranty. I have asked 2 different sales people, 1 service guy and have read the policy on the BMW website but none seem to completely agree.

The car has 53K miles on it and an in service date of 12/15/06 – meaning that the original 4yr / 50K mile warranty has expired. My question is when does the CPO warranty expire – 

(1)	6 yrs / 100k miles from in service - meaning 12/15/12 / 100k. BTW – this is what most of the BMW people have said.
(2)	2 yrs / 50k miles (100k MAX) from CPO date – if I read on the BMW site about CPO warranty, they separate the CPO warranty from the original warranty. It says the 2yr / 50k CPO warranty starts when the original expires. 

The difference is 1 year in warranty, and I’m not comfortable with the explanations I have gotten from the BMW sales guys (especially since the one guy told me the CPO warranty was bumper to bumper – which it is clearly not).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

It should be B, but don't be surprised if they end up putting down A (I'd try calling BMWNA to see what their 'system' says).

I had the opposite problem with an Audi - had to call AoA to correct the dealers mistake and get myself the add'l months of coverage


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

It is 6 years from the in service date or 100K miles, whichever comes first.

CPO adds 2 years and 50K miles to the original warranty, not 2 years 50K from the CPO date.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

arnoldcp said:


> *(1)	6 yrs / 100k miles from in service - meaning 12/15/12 / 100k. BTW - this is what most of the BMW people have said.*
> (2)	2 yrs / 50k miles (100k MAX) from CPO date - if I read on the BMW site about CPO warranty, they separate the CPO warranty from the original warranty. It says the 2yr / 50k CPO warranty starts when the original expires.


#1 is the correct answer.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

arnoldcp said:


> (1) 6 yrs / 100k miles from in service - meaning 12/15/12 / 100k. BTW ***8211; this is what most of the BMW people have said.
> (2) * 2 yrs / 50k miles (100k MAX) from CPO date ***8211; if I read on the BMW site about CPO warranty, they separate the CPO warranty from the original warranty. It says the 2yr / 50k CPO warranty starts when the original expires.*


#1 is correct, but you are correct that the way BMW talks about the CPO warranty can make you think it starts when you buy the CPO car. In their presentation of it they kind of assume the mileage part of the regular warranty won't have expired and that the most important consideration is the two extra years for a total of six years.

So, the car you are looking at is, in fact, right now out of warranty because of mileage and is in "pending CPO" status. If you (or someone else) buy the car, then the CPO warranty will become effective up to a total of six years from the original in-service date or 100,000 total miles. If the dealer were to decide to sell the car at auction and a non-BMW dealer bought it, the "pending CPO" would become null and the car would remain out of warranty and never have the CPO warranty. The initial sale of a CPO BMW must be at retail from an authorized BMW dealership. After that the warranty stays with the car until the expiration. The car could be traded to a Ford dealer and that dealer could sell it and the third owner would still have the benefit of the CPO warranty.


----------



## mrmaico (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks like you already have your answer but here is a little more info about BMW CPO warranties......

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/09q2/certified_pre-owned_2007_bmw_335i-feature


----------



## arnoldcp (Nov 20, 2009)

I got confirmation from the service manager - he agreed 6 yr / 100k miles. I just left the dealer, I'm now the proud owner of a 2007 530i - premium, cold weather, nav....can't wait to pick it up on Monday.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats! Be sure to post pics.


----------



## arnoldcp (Nov 20, 2009)

*Extended maintenance*

New question - it has 53k miles, the iDrice show about 18k left on the brakes. The dealer wants $2295 for the extended maint. Should I do it? They told me a brake job would be about $1800 (all 4 with rotors). I plan to keep it approx 3 years / 45-50k miles. It seems like the maint is worth it just for the brakes. What do you think?


----------



## arnoldcp (Nov 20, 2009)

BTW - the CPO report showed 6-7mm on the pads.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

arnoldcp said:


> The dealer wants $2295 for the extended maint. Should I do it?


If you want to keep servicing the car at a BMW dealer the maintenance extension should save you money. Price is negotiable and you don't have to buy it from the dealer you bought the car from.


----------



## CraigNW (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ultimate Protection vs. CPO Exten Warranty*

Does anyone here know the difference between CPO warranty and BMW's ultimate protection warranty in terms of their cost and eligibility ?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

CraigNW said:


> Does anyone here know the difference between CPO warranty and BMW's ultimate protection warranty in terms of their cost and eligibility ?


Ultimate Protection is very new, so there's not much out there on the cost. It is available on a fairly wide variety of cars. It is basically a third party named component service contract, except that BMW does the repairs.

Ultimate Protection is replacing the Original Owner's Protection Plan, which, as its name implies, was only available to the original owner. The 2OP mirrored the CPO warranty coverage exactly.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

arnoldcp said:


> New question - it has 53k miles, the iDrice show about 18k left on the brakes. The dealer wants $2295 for the extended maint. Should I do it? They told me a brake job would be about $1800 (all 4 with rotors). I plan to keep it approx 3 years / 45-50k miles. It seems like the maint is worth it just for the brakes. What do you think?


You're saving a few hundred dollars overall, os it's up to you - you can save the cash and invest it until you need to cover the cost of the brakes, etc. Or you can spend the dollars and save the cost on the maintenance.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

More on the Ultimate Protection from BMW - http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/owner/bmwultimateprotection/ultimateprotectionoverview.aspx


----------



## NumberSix (Aug 7, 2008)

True, but as the owner of a CPO car it is my understanding:
(a) the 4 Year/50,000 is bumper to bumper
(b) the 2 Year/100,000 is NOT bumper to bumper, but is against major powertrain components which does not include serviceable items, wear and tear items, radio/electronics, etc.

The CPO car carries (a) from the new car and (b) kicks in after (a) expires. Still, I love my CPO 530xit; like buying a 3-year old NEW car at half the price.

Now as an example of an ad with a car that has 58k miles:
"CPO warranty and free maintenance until 03/2011". What the advertiser is saying is that the car has the manufacturer's CPO warranty and a dealer "free maintenance" program tacked on.

For more technical, though exact, information you can check the BMW of America website


> Although the Certified Pre-Owned BMW Limited Warranty is extremely comprehensive, it is not an extension of the original 4-year/50,000 mile New BMW Vehicle Limited Warranty. The Certified Pre-Owned BMW Limited Warranty takes over when the BMW New Vehicle Limited Warranty expires, and the coverage it provides is somewhat different from the new car warranty.


Covered
Not Covered
Terms & Conditions


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

NumberSix said:


> True, but as the owner of a CPO car it is my understanding:
> (a) the 4 Year/50,000 is bumper to bumper
> (b) the 2 Year/100,000 is NOT bumper to bumper, but is against major powertrain components which does not include serviceable items, wear and tear items, radio/electronics, etc.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:

I also have a 2006 530 xiT CPO with Maint until 2012...It is great to have a great car for less than 1/2 price and still have a warranty and maintenance!


----------



## jamies123a (Dec 18, 2009)

i am also looking at buying one of these and the warrenty info is a big help, thanks everyone


----------



## NumberSix (Aug 7, 2008)

:jawdrop: And, as an extra bonus, here's what I received from BMW USA:



> The Certified Pre-Owned program provides additional warranty coverage for up to two years or 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first, in addition to the time or mileage remaining on the original New Vehicle Limited Warranty of four years or 50,000 miles. However, this warranty is not an extension of the original New Vehicle Limited Warranty; it offers mechanical breakdown protection and warrants against defects in materials or workmanship.


 Enjoy. I know I am.


----------



## Oldman M Coupe (Aug 2, 2009)

As per BMW, cars with 60,000 miles or less can be CPOd


The certified pre-owned (CPO) BMW program is an example of taking the used car buyer seriously. BMW created a certification checklist that all used cars must pass in order to be qualified as a CPO car. If a BMW is still covered by the original warranty and passes the CPO checklist, BMW adds a two year /50,000 mile additional warranty to the original warranty. As I learned about this program, I was amazed to see resulting BMW used car warranty you can get from a BMW dealer. 

This means 6 years or 100,000 miles from first date of registration.


----------

